# Would this be a good bow for a new shooter?



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I guess first of all, just how little is your cousin?

I am not at all familiar with that bow, but for a starter it might be good. Hopefully somebody else will surface that will know for sure. 

Having spend 15 years with recurves and long bows, I would tend to agree with your basic approach. Start him fairly close to a bale, with a compound. The 65% let off is usually a good choice as it tends to allow for a better release. The let off of the compound will allow him to hold the arrow at full draw for a moment, while settling into his form. The elevated rest will likely be more forgiving than an off the shelf type set up. The compound grips, generally, are pretty well designed, and the bows have decent mass weight.

There is no substitute for good form. I believe the easiest way to learn that is with the let off. Do not allow him to snap shoot initially. That can lead to all sorts of problems. Later on, after he learns good basic form, and achieves some degree of accuracy, he can experiment with all that.

We all need to be encouraging somebody to get into archery. Kids these days are playing computer games, and missing the whole outdoor experience.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hes about 5"9 110lbs. Im hunting around my house for a rest but I think I have a flipper on a bow my dads friend dropped off. The reason I want to use the PSE is because the way the older bows were setup you can back them out to a lower poundage. I was told they did that so working on the bows was easier which is why they have the big limb pockets. So if he cant pull the 40 ill drop it down a few pounds. I was going to have him watch me shoot a few times to see how he should look. Our goal is to have him to 45-50lbs by September but not unless he can pull the bow smoothly.

I tried to have him shoot the recurve but he was torquing the string so bad that the arrow was walking off the shelf and he got his thumb knuckle to the corner of his mouth by that point he was shaking like crazy. I agree with the letoff thing and ill be sure to tell him not to snap shoot.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

The A to A and let off look good, so its' just a matter of draw lenght and weight. Only one way to find out let him have a go and see.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

At 5' 9" unless he has extra long or short arm you will want something with a 27 - 28 ish draw length.

Get him started with the right length and you give him the best start possible.

I started with 30 inch draw and now shoot 28 inches and cost me many years of terrible target panic to learn this, but I was coached by someone with the right badges and no real knowledge.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

That is an excellent point by Limey, as usual. If he is trying to shoot a bow with a draw that is too long for him, it will be difficult at best. I am 6' 1" and only shoot 28.5" to 29" on a compound. I shot a recurve at over 30".


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

The bow is setup short right now ill have him draw it see what it looks like. I also have another PSE that would fit if this bow is to small.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

It's been a long time, but if I remember correctly the Polaris had round wheels with several draw length adjustment slots. It was a good little entry level bow around '93, '94, I think. Maybe a little before then (92, 93??). It had the black and grey camo, again I think. It reminded me a lot of the round wheel Novas from a few years ago (my son had a Nova) but the Polaris has the older fatter riser. Like I said, it was a good little bow. 

My son shot fingers for years, and shot sights since he was real small. (5 or 6) Once he got big enough to consider taking hunting he started using a release. He tried and tried but just couldn't get the fingers to work for him. He's 16 now, and has gotten a few with his bow.

Good luck I hope he likes it!


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I adjusted the draw length and now much diffrence. I think ill let him use another PSE I had when I first got in archery. Its 45-60lbs and a 28 inch draw but that to needs to strings and cables.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

He came over tonight had him draw the bow I was gonna give him about 1-2 inches short so we took over the PSE Fireflight. Should be all dressed up by next week. He bought a regular prong rest will that be fine for finger shooting? My friend use to shoot one with 3 under and shot great.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Not so sure about that rest for fingers. You might want to start a fresh thread to be sure somebody else notices the question. Most fingers rests have side plate pressure, but nothing much to the outside of the shaft. I am not familiar with that rest, but if the shaft sits down in a valley it might not be your best choice. Not sure though.


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

You need a rest with side pressure or a flipper rest and button.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up. I thought it would work cause of heard of guys using stuff like the Whisker Biscuit which as far as I know doesnt use side pressure. I know the Fitzgeralds were using the QAD Ultra Rest which just traps the arrow. Ill see if the shop can order a flipper. Again thanks for the heads up.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have the threaded part of a NAP Centerest Flipper if someone else can donate a replacement head. I would gladly send it to you BowHunter6666.

Just to get a new finger shooter on their feet and shooting adequate gear.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> I have the threaded part of a NAP Centerest Flipper if someone else can donate a replacement head. I would gladly send it to you BowHunter6666.
> 
> Just to get a new finger shooter on their feet and shooting adequate gear.


I appreciate it. My cousin does to if anyone can help out please let us know.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

No problem, just send me a PM with your address and I'll send it to you. At the least, all you would have to buy is the replacement head, which is about $10, assuming someone else doesn't have one.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Send me an email at [email protected] and I'll send the head. Mine is RH, if that matters.

Cato


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you guys ill PM you. We truly appreciate it! Ill call my cousin tomorrow and tell him.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

No problem.

Good luck with helping your cousin.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

I got both the flipper head and the rest. Thank you guys for setting my cousin up. I called the shop and the bow was in the bow press so were gonna try to get it tomorrow but who knows. Hes really stoked about getting it he wants to start shooting badly. 

I also told him that you guys were willing to help out with and he was shocked. Again thanks I cant say it enough.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

One great thing about the archery community is that there are guys out there who are willing to help you. I've certainly benefited from what others were willing to share with me. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

mitchell said:


> One great thing about the archery community is that there are guys out there who are willing to help you. I've certainly benefited from what others were willing to share with me.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Well we really do appricate it. You and Muskieman have been a great help in getting my cousin started. Cant wait to get him out on the range.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Everyone here has always been extremely helpful to me and I like to help when I'm able. I noticed later that the Archery Talk logo says beneath it "Archers Helping Archers" and certainly that's the case. 

Good luck with your cousin. I hope he's on the right track now. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Did you guys get your bow back from the shop?


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> Did you guys get your bow back from the shop?


Not yet weve both been tied up. Ive been working in the morning and working on a 4 wheeler track with my buddy so we can ride before he goes to Iraq. My cousin is going to try and come up in the afternoon hopefully we can go over.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Well he came up yesterday and I called the shop and I guess the strings and cables arent in.... So he gave me the money for when I go again. This really sucks I want to start shooting with my cousin!


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Man, it sounds like it's taking them awhile..


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> Man, it sounds like it's taking them awhile..


Sure is I wish a shop down the road was still open he had strings and cables for my other PSE Fireflight in a week. I was going to take them off of it but the specs dont match. If you guys want I can send the stuff back until we get the bow so you dont think im giving you the run around.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

No way, I believe you. I wasn't trying to say something was up, I just remember you posting awhile back about how you were suppose to have the bow the previous weekend. I know how it can be to wait and be anxious as hell to start shooting. The piece of the rest is yours as far as I'm concerned. It's of no use to me, I have another one with a flipper head, and I'm not even using it right now. I remember when I use to shoot 5 years ago, the local pro shop use to take a few weeks to fletch arrows!!(and then they'd fall off!) 

Good luck, hopefully you and your cousin get rolling soon.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> No way, I believe you. I wasn't trying to say something was up, I just remember you posting awhile back about how you were suppose to have the bow the previous weekend. I know how it can be to wait and be anxious as hell to start shooting. The piece of the rest is yours as far as I'm concerned. It's of no use to me, I have another one with a flipper head, and I'm not even using it right now. I remember when I use to shoot 5 years ago, the local pro shop use to take a few weeks to fletch arrows!!(and then they'd fall off!)
> 
> Good luck, hopefully you and your cousin get rolling soon.


Im hoping so im going over today to get my Hoyt so im gonna see what's going on. Im glad you believe me I know some people on here would think im trying to keep the rest for myself glad your an understanding guy


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

Talked to the shop owner for me and said its probley going to be another week. He said you cant find them anywhere so hes still waiting.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it an older bow with cables and the "tear drops" that the string loops on just by the axle? I bet it is difficult to find a string that will. Someone can make one custom I bet.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

musikman43155 said:


> Is it an older bow with cables and the "tear drops" that the string loops on just by the axle? I bet it is difficult to find a string that will. Someone can make one custom I bet.


You got it. We can wait though maybe awhile but thats ok.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Instinctive compound shooter.*

I helped a coworker fashion a "off the shelf" rest for a compound one time. Just think about the way a recurve shelf looks. We carefully ground a crown on the top of the cutaway and gorrilla glued a leather shelf and side plate on it. It looked good and shot great. It will put your arrow, hand and eye in closer alignment. It really is easy to do on the older less center shot risers. 
Just a thought.

BW


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

He went and bought a Hoyt Magnatec from our other cousin. Great ATA and hes shooting it pretty well. The rest is working pretty good too. He wants to shoot all the time which is great and already has decent form. Hes pumped about hunting this fall but we still have alot of work to do.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

In the early 80's I was shooting a PSE Thunderflight Express, fact it's still on the wall. About six years ago I pulled it out to try shooting instinctive and one of the tear drops popped off . I sent the bow back to PSE because it had nicked one of the limbs and when I received it back they had replaced both limbs, cams and fixed it up with "regular" strings sans the steel and tear drops. It may be worth a call to them to see what they recommend.


----------

